# cathedrel ceiling?



## begal (Jul 23, 2014)

How do you think corrugated metal would look on a cathedral ceiling vs 1/4" drywall.
Do you think it would be a turn off if i sold in the future?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Like poop, I sure would not want it on my ceiling.
A 1/4" drywall is way to thin it would sag and the screws will pop through.
Sound's like you have been watching some of those silly designer shows on TV.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have seen corrugated metal used on industrial buildings. I suppose if you are going for the industrial look, it would fit right in. Maybe get some metal halide lamps while you are at it, perhaps a concrete floor to go with the overall ambiance.


----------



## begal (Jul 23, 2014)

Difficult to pull off nicely with a metal ceiling:

Goood-









Not so good:









Terrible:










awesome!









I guess i'd go with 1/2" drywall and classic white, metal is too much trouble to do perfectly.

You can see the white is alwasy right because it catches so much light. I am thinking a semigloss off white?


----------

